# Ma quanto mi fa ridere!



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## giorgiocan (25 Gennaio 2015)

Intramontabili!


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

*La speranza è l'ultima a morire*


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Gennaio 2015)

*Lo scopo della vita.*


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

*messaggi subliminali*


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

*paure...*


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Gennaio 2015)

*Quindi?*


----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

*claustrofobia nel mondo*


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Gennaio 2015)

*Determinato verso il successo.*


----------



## lolapal (28 Gennaio 2015)

*un'allegra compagnia*


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Gente che critica.*


----------



## Ecate (28 Gennaio 2015)

**

Un po' di amarezza, sù


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Paura non avere.*


----------



## lolapal (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Questo stupido principe...*


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Amore e libertà.*


----------



## Flavia (28 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


>


----------



## lolapal (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Ho fuso del tutto*


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Incerto.*


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

grazie.. siete fantastici.


----------



## lolapal (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Avere uno scopo*


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Buona volontà quotidiana.*


----------



## lolapal (29 Gennaio 2015)

*La somma dell'esistenza*


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Vedere positivo.*


----------



## lolapal (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Un mondo migliore*


----------



## giorgiocan (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Senza titolo*


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Adoro i Peanuts!*


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

*La sintesi, anzitutto.*


----------



## lolapal (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Nuovi orizzonti*


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Era una notte buia e tempestosa.*


----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Leda (1 Febbraio 2015)

*Sempre a proposito di stelle...*


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Playboy!*


----------



## lolapal (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Garanzie.*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Vivere.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*essere felici...*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


>


Questa è bellissima!


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa è bellissima!


sì


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Una buona giornata.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Il mondo reale...*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Punti di vista.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Meglio non pensare...*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Sapere cosa cercare in una donna.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Un buon consiglio...*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Piccole felicità.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Intemperie*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Puntualizzazioni.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Allarme! Allarme!*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Piccolezze.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*L'autodenigrarsi paga...*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Il sapere apre nuovi orizzonti.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Ambizioni*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*L'abito non fa il monaco.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Distinzioni*


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

*I migliori auspici.*


----------



## lolapal (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Coerenza*


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## giorgiocan (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Fedeltà e dedizione.*


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Una buona giornata*


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Cotto.*


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Imparare la lezione*


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Complotto!*


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Esprimersi...*


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Trovare finalmente il coraggio...*


----------



## lolapal (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Pace...*


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Febbraio 2015)

*Tolleranza.*


----------



## lolapal (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Allergie.*


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Febbraio 2015)

*Suscettibilità.*


----------



## lolapal (9 Febbraio 2015)

*(In)Decisioni...*


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


>



:up::up::up:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Febbraio 2015)

*Coerenza.*


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


>


A caso????


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> A caso????


Pura autobiografia!


----------



## lolapal (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Meglio un sonnellino...*


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Paria = )*


----------



## lolapal (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Isolamento*


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Ascoltare e comprendere il prossimo.*


----------



## lolapal (15 Febbraio 2015)

*Da grande...*


----------



## lolapal (9 Marzo 2015)




----------



## giorgiocan (9 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


>


Questa è stupenda!


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> View attachment 9665


strepitosi


----------

